#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Iligan City, Philipines 1st time. Safe to go?

## funkybunch

Hi all , 

Planning to make my first trip to the Philipines to the Iligan city area in the southern Philipines.  

I've met a girl online and plan to go visit her in a couple of weeks time.

However I've done a little research online and it looks like this area might be quite dangerous! 

My girl lives just outside Iligan City with her mum and she has found a place for me to stay, its like a gated apartment complex with rooms starting from 1600 Pesos.  How about getting around public transport wise, they have jeepneys? 

If all goes well I plan to go with my girl to a big resort Bocoray or somewhere like that. Thinking of spending maybe 10 days in Philipines in total. 

Has anyone been to this area ? Its my first time to visit so I'm reconsidering my visit now. So would I be crazy to go there ? I read something about iligan City being 90% muslim.  Any general advice please guys would be great.

Cheers

----------


## kingwilly

No, it's not safe. Are you sure this girl is even a girl?

----------


## Loombucket

Have you spoken to this girl in real time, or only typed messages and seen her on a web cam? Have you done any research into their culture? If your answers are yes, then you could be onto a winner. If not, I urge you to study a 'Rough guide' or similar popular publication. Barocay is safe enough, once you get there, albeit a tad expensive. kingwilly has a good point. There are scammers everywhere!

Welcome to the forum, by the way.

----------


## leemo

> Hi all , 
> 
> Planning to make my first trip to the Philipines to the Iligan city area in the southern Philipines.  
> 
> I've met a girl online and plan to go visit her in a couple of weeks time.
> 
> However I've done a little research online and it looks like this area might be quite dangerous! 
> 
> My girl lives just outside Iligan City with her mum and she has found a place for me to stay, its like a gated apartment complex with rooms starting from 1600 Pesos.  How about getting around public transport wise, they have jeepneys? 
> ...


What does a city being 90% Muslim have to do with your safety? Many people live with Muslims and still haven't had their heads hacked off. You are probably just a bit paranoid, or worse, a bigoted Islamophobe. 

Join the real world, be a good liberal multikulti progressive, extend your stay, change your name to Mohamed something and you'll be just fine, and don't do or say anything to spoil the ride. And as with any international trip, make sure you have insurance. 

If you still have concerns, why not arrange to meet your beau in a less Muslim city? That would allow you to safely determine her gender and compatibility, and also doesn't commit you to meeting her mum.

----------


## Cujo

Rural village girl hooks the big fish on the internet.
It'll be all the talk of the village.
Does she speak English?
What do you and her have in common?
Similar levels of education? Wealth, social status etc?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Iligan City is part of Mindanao, which is the least safe area in the country. It also felt the shocks from the recent horrific earthquake. It is not 90% Muslim; it is 94% Christian. Most of the country's Muslims live in Mindanao - that does not mean that most of Mindanao is Muslim.

You say nothing about yourself. Are you an experienced traveller, or just some internet geek looking for a blow-up doll?

The Philippines (learn how to spell the name of the country, FFS) ain't for sissies, newbies or dummies. They will chew you up and spit out the bones.

Anyone following an on-line relationship to a poverty stricken third world country deserves what he gets.

Have a nice trip....I'll watch for you on local TV.

----------


## fishlocker

Safer to stay home and watch Lee Van cleef in the 1968 thriller "Commandos".

----------


## harrybarracuda

If you go, be sure you don't lose your head.

----------


## Latindancer

> Rural village girl hooks the big fish on the internet.
> It'll be all the talk of the village.
> Does she speak English?
> What do you and her have in common?
> Similar levels of education? Wealth, social status etc?


Good valid questions. And don't you think that the locals will gossip if you take her to Boracay after knowing her such a brief time ? Would her mother even let her go ?
And you DO realize that doing so is tantamount to betrothal, don't you ? They're pretty serious about marriage in the Philippines.

And I met more cute young scammers there than in any other Asian country. Has she said anything about money at all ? Made hints that she's poor, or that she or her mother has just been robbed ? Because Filipinas are big on hinting about issues like that rather than just coming out and saying it openly.
The girls from Iligan and Osamiz certainly are the cutest in the Phils.

----------


## misskit

Mindanao is not so bad. I've spent a bit of time there and never had problems. People are decent. Having said that, I wouldn't want to go hang out in Zamboanga or Cotabato.

What some of the others have said, I think is good advice... 

The Philippines, Mindanao in particular, isn't the best place to go if you are a novice traveler. 

That girl and her family will have some very high expectations of you, which you may not be prepared to meet.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Best stay home and hide under the bed or behind the sofa.


Monsters and bad people can't get you there.

----------


## pendingo

> Hi all , 
> 
> Planning to make my first trip to the Philipines to the Iligan city area in the southern Philipines.  
> 
> I've met a girl online and plan to go visit her in a couple of weeks time.
> 
> However I've done a little research online and it looks like this area might be quite dangerous! 
> 
> My girl lives just outside Iligan City with her mum and she has found a place for me to stay, its like a gated apartment complex with rooms starting from 1600 Pesos.  How about getting around public transport wise, they have jeepneys? 
> ...


My advice to you funkybunch would be to go with a group of experienced travellers, definitely not on your own. You also need to heed some of the advice given to you by fellow members. If someone told you to go to the top of a high building and that it was perfectly safe to jump off it would you do so? Every country and its people has its pros and cons so before diving in check out the area you are going to and its culture. Make sure you have a couple of minders with you if you go to see this girl.

----------


## Iceman123

^FFS - just get over there and get on with it - take lots of money and only drink red horse at least 12 per night.
Wear a fake Rolex but be sure to tell everyone it is real.

Borocay is nice but small and boring for a young stud and it has limited opportunities for changing ladies - which may be your wish before the internet gf drains you.

Be sure to let us know how you go.

I am going to take a guess and say you are from the USA.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Good valid questions. And don't you think that the locals will gossip if you take her to Boracay after knowing her such a brief time ? Would her mother even let her go ?
> And you DO realize that doing so is tantamount to betrothal, don't you ? They're pretty serious about marriage in the Philippines.


And don't forget she's a Catholic so no Pope jokes and remember to use a condom otherwise you could end up with a shotgun father and they don't fuck about there.

Unless she's a muslim in which case take a crash helmet for when they bury you up to your neck and start lobbing rocks at you.

----------


## leemo

Otherwise yes, the weather's fine, a bit hot at times, and great food if you like msg. In my experience they give great bjs too.

----------


## bigtopskinnylegs

I think this question/post is a wind up ::spin:: Surely no one is that fookin stupid :mid:

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Remember if you take on this girl, you take on the whole family.
Filipinos make great wives and lovers.
The only thing I have trouble with in the Philippines is:
1. Eating five times a day.
2. "Balut" Half hatched chickens in the shell. Not exactly to be swallowed like an oyster.
If you provide, then you will be treated like a king.
Good luck.

----------


## Latindancer

> If you provide, then you will be treated like a king.


And if they DON'T provide ?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> I think this question/post is a wind upSurely no one is that fookin stupid


Oh, they're out there. Friend of the wife's, a government employee in her 30's, recently met some Yank on line and he flew out to the Philippines to meet her. I actually met the guy, and advised her to dump him immediately, which she did. A real weirdo.

----------


## terry57

^

Christ,

Its beyong me that some pathetic tosser would fly across the world to meet some bint he has been looking at on the NET.   :Confused: 

One cant really blame the girls for taking these guys for all they have. 

Whatever Eh.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Yep. Pretty strange. And she is a nice lady, with a good job, but like so many, looking for a better life outside of here. This guy was a real strange fucker though - a doctor, ton of money, but really weird.

----------


## Bettyboo

> I've met a girl online and plan to go visit her in a couple of weeks time.







> she has found a place for me to stay, its like a gated apartment

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Hope the OP has more luck than this guy
Stay away from Filipinas women ! Warning ! USA 

Stay away from Filipinas women ! they're scamming bitches !

I met her on FilipinoCupid about a month ago. We met for coffee and then we went back to my place. In the morning, we had breakfast at a place near my house. That's when she dropped the bomb. She said she loves me and wants to move in. I told her that we just met and we should get to know each other better before we take the next step. She seemed a bit angry and disappointed. I wasn't sure if I would see her again.

But the next day she asks if she can come over. She was being really nice and cool so I agreed. She came over and gave me mind-blowing sex. Afterwards, all I could do was lay in bed. She took a splash and started getting dressed to go. I asked her to stay for dinner but she declined. She said she just came over to make me happy.

The next day, she texted me a picture of a girl in a bikini. She asked if I thought she was pretty. I said yes. Then she asked if I wanted to have a 3some with her. I said of course! Come on over. She said it's better if we go to her friend's place because she has to stay there to watch her neighbor's house while they are away. So she came and got me and off we went. She excused herself when we got there to go buy cigarettes. I stayed and had a drink with her friend.

About five minutes later, the cops come barging in. They hit me and pushed me on the ground. Talk about excessive force. Vanessa is standing in the doorway yelling, "That's him. That's the guy that raped me." That's the last thing I saw before they put a bag over my head and took me to jail.

The next night, Vanessa visits me. She says she will drop the charges if I pay her. She said I will stay in jail forever if I don't pay. I asked how I'm supposed to pay her if I'm in jail. She said to give her my PIN for my ATM and credit card. That's when I realized the cops were in on it. How in the fuck does she have access to my wallet that the cops took?! I figured I was fucked either way. I didn't think I would get out of jail even if I did pay her but it was worth a shot. I gave her the PIN.

A few days go by and I haven't heard a word. I knew I was fucked. I started to think of ways I could kill myself.

The guards woke me up in the middle of the night by stuffing a bag over my head. I thought they were going to kill me but instead they put me in a car and dropped me off in the middle of nowhere. They left me a plastic bag with my wallet (minus the cash and cards of course) and my house keys. I had to walk for a bit before I could catch a taxi.

I didn't have any cash on me so my plan was to pay once I got home. Little did I know that while I was in jail, my house was being looted. I told the taxi driver what happened and showed him my house. He felt bad for me and told me not to worry about the fare.

I'm happy to say I'm back in the States now where we have a little something called due process. It makes a world of difference! 


The Philippines A sewer hole for Americans !

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Bullshit story. If any part of it is true, then he's an idiot and the cops should have kept him.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

^ i agree.

----------


## Latindancer

Some guys are pretty naive when they first arrive.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Some guys are pretty naive when they first arrive.


True. No shortage of fools. That said, the letter reads like a Penthouse Forum tale. If the cops rob you like that, stop one is American Embassy American Citizen Services. They will get in touch with the cops. Senior Filipino police officers don't want a dust-up with the Embassy, and will gladly throw a few cops under the bus to avoid it, as well as picking up the girl and charging her with extortion. This is not fantasy - I've seen it play out like that on any number of occasions.

But, if the tourist is a retard, oh well...............

----------


## Happy As Larry

> I've met a girl online and plan to go visit her in a couple of weeks time.


If you are for real then i would strongly advise that you do not go to visit her in her village. I think that would be a big mistake.

Why not pay for her to come up to Manila to meet you on your arrival. Get to see what she is like in the flesh ( and I don't mean her beauty). If you still think that you are compatible  after a couple of days then perhaps you could head off for a few days to some resort or other. It could end up being a great vacation and you might have ended up meeting the love of your life.

If she is the bitch from hell you can lose her in manila and move your base to some other hotel while deciding on your next move - return home or enjoy your time in the Philippines

Whatever happens I would leave meeting the family til a future trip or perhaps even never if you are uninterested in the prospect of marrying her at some point

----------


## Latindancer

> This is not fantasy - I've seen it play out like that on any number of occasions.
> 
> .



AHA ! 
So you admit.....it does happen.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
>   This is not fantasy - I've seen it play out like that on any number of occasions.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen a million variations on the theme. Most have involved hookers, although some have involved freelancers. Most common is for a tourist, often Japanese, to take a dancer out of a bar and back to his hotel. Bit later, cops break in and the girl produces 'proof' that she is underage. Cops then shake tourist down for everything he's got, while regaling him with tales of life sentences for child rape. Jap flees country. End of story. Million tales in the Big Mango.

----------


## geoff

I can not believe that anyone can venture into these area without any knowledge of the place.  Are you sure you should be out in this big world on your own.???

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Latindancer 
> Some guys are pretty naive when they first arrive.
> True. No shortage of fools


Stupidity doesnt go un punished in the philippines, The locals arent quite as ignorant as some people will have you believe, quite savvy actualy, anyone turning up looking for a wife needs to learn the rules,

----------


## rickschoppers

I would listen to all of DK's advice since he has lived there for quite some time.

Are you actually sure she was the one writing all the emails to you and not someone else? Just a thought.

----------


## jamiejambos

> ^Yep. Pretty strange. And she is a nice lady, with a good job, but like so many, looking for a better life outside of here. This guy was a real strange fucker though - a doctor, ton of money, but really weird.


  Yes ,davis people can be really weird,Hmm

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> ^Yep. Pretty strange. And she is a nice lady, with a good job, but like so many, looking for a better life outside of here. This guy was a real strange fucker though - a doctor, ton of money, but really weird.
> 
> 
>   Yes ,davis people can be really weird,Hmm


Not quite sure what your point is, but yes, people can be really weird. Two of the Filipino doctors were convinced that he was not really a doctor, and of about fifteen people who met him during his brief stay here in our city, the unanimous consensus was that there was something 'off' about the guy.

----------


## Iceman123

Everyone is trying to give the OP great advice - however the ungrateful wretch has pissed off for almost a week after his inaugural post.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Troll - look under the bridge.

----------


## Yasojack

There's many stories of this happening around the world, though we only ever hear of the scams etc never the positive ending stories.

The world has changed guys, sure many of you have met friends on here that turned out ass holes, and then you have most probably met good friends here.

Any meeting of any sort should always be in a safe place whether its male or female.

there's always ways to find things out about people and the net is the place to do it, checking IP addresses, email searches etc.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Latindancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> ...


That's very common in Angeles but it normally involves freelancers.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Latindancer
> ...


Upon reflection, you are mostly correct, although I have heard of it in some of the lower-end bars. And yes, more often than not in AC, although also in Pasay.

----------


## Ronin

> I think this question/post is a wind upSurely no one is that fookin stupid



Don't you believe it!

----------


## wasabi

At least he had the good sense to ask for advice here first.

----------


## funkybunch

Thank you to everyone who has made constructive comments and advice.
A bit more information about me, I have experience of SE Asia, mainly Thailand and have lived out there for about 2 years. 
I have never been to PI and all I know about it is what I have read online and what you guys have told me. 
I'm not an empty head and I know that there are many scams etc.. that can be targeted and westerners, particularly when guys think with their little heads out there!

So the girl I have met online, we have spoke a number of time online and used webcams. She is a student nurse, and I have her on Facebook as a friend and have seen many photos of her at University/Hospital with other students. 
She seems to be from a quite conservative family (her mother) and seems to think her mother may want her to meet me with a  (female friend) of hers at first.

I think the idea of getting her to meet me in Manila is a good idea and I will try that.
That way if she is not what she seems I can lose her there. If all goes well we will probably move onto Cebu or Palawan. 

I would also point out that I was already going out to SE Asia for some time regardless of if I meet this lady or not.  She has not hinted at money problems or that I pay anything and she can speak English.

----------


## Ronin

> Hi all , 
> 
> Planning to make my first trip to the Philipines to the Iligan city area in the southern Philipines.  
> 
> I've met a girl online and plan to go visit her in a couple of weeks time.


You don't say how long you have known her or make any mention of what transpired between you.




> However I've done a little research online and it looks like this area might be quite dangerous!


So can many other places if not all other places in the world.  Although I grant you there are concerns about Mindanao due  to insurgents.  My best advice would be to read the 'Lonely Planet' guide.  I am not certain about the current version but I read (some years ago I might add), was Mindanao (if that's where your headed, I haven't looked up where the town you mention is), is quite safe so long as you avoid certain areas and certain situations (e.g. don't get into a bus full of soldiers, it liable to be shot at but for some reason soldiers rarely take the air-con bus).  The British government advises it citizens from venturing anywhere in Mindanao but personally I feel they are being a little over the top (they even advise not traveling by Cebu Air!  Please not this information could have changed).




> My girl lives just outside Iligan City with her mum and she has found a place for me to stay, its like a gated apartment complex with rooms starting from 1600 Pesos.  How about getting around public transport wise, they have jeepneys?


No idea but it might be an idea to consider what I said above - probably still the same.




> If all goes well I plan to go with my girl to a big resort Bocoray or somewhere like that. Thinking of spending maybe 10 days in Philipines in total.


You are a little optimistic aren't you?  Most families will not approve of you going with your girl for religious and maybe other reasons - if you are looking for sex find a bar girl.




> Has anyone been to this area ? Its my first time to visit so I'm reconsidering my visit now. So would I be crazy to go there ? I read something about iligan City being 90% muslim.  Any general advice please guys would be great.


As somebody has said don't castigate Muslims, in many countries they would treat you like a king.

----------


## Ronin

To the OP, all in all you need to take your time and read up on the culture and dangers and annoyances.  I have been to The Philippines some 3 times to see a girl who was, for a while an Internet friend.  I had no problems as we had been communicating for some months and it was clear she was not looking for a 'knight in shining armour'  or a ticket to leave the country even though over guys she was communicating with were offering just that.  Our initial meeting was in public place - namely a hotel lobby where safety is not a great concern.  She was with her cousin and we shared a taxi and visited other public places in Manila and her workplace also her home when away from her provincial home town (her employer was there so still safe).  

However, she did point out that part of their culture is the man always pays when out with a lady friend.  Although I really didn't mind when I was there as things are quite cheap (don't know about now I must confess) For example a day out with four girls and a taxi didn't cost that much (about £25 for the taxi and a good meal for 5 of us was much the same price).

The key is not to race into things; instant relationships rarely result in happiness, take your time and the clues will be there about somebody's intentions.  As somebody has said: marry a Filipina and you marry the whole family.

Some other suggested reading: Culture Shock The Philippines - as a starter.

----------


## BobR

> Originally Posted by bigtopskinnylegs
> 
> 
> I think this question/post is a wind upSurely no one is that fookin stupid
> 
> 
> Oh, they're out there. Friend of the wife's, a government employee in her 30's, recently met some Yank on line and he flew out to the Philippines to meet her. I actually met the guy, and advised her to dump him immediately, which she did. A real weirdo.


Sometimes it's much easier to spot a wacko when he's someone from our own culture.  After 3 disasters, my Thai School finally asked me to sit in on the last interviews of teaching  candidates, and it was very easy to see gaping holes in their comments my bosses (who are both intelligent Thais) could not see. 

America also deserves a lot of credit for putting the names of convicted sex criminals online for anyone to see instead of clinging to the ridiculous notion they have any right to privacy concerning their convictions.

----------


## Yasojack

Funkybunch go and enjoy whats the worst thing that could happen?

----------


## Cujo

> Funkybunch go and enjoy whats the worst thing that could happen?


He could be kidnapped by Islamic radicals and beheaded by rusty knife in front of the cameras and the video posted online?

----------


## Yasojack

sure he could but whats the chances.?

if we listened to everything everyone said we would all do nothing, when i used to travel in my younger days, i went to all the places i got told not to go to and i am still here.

Someone mentioned to him to go Manila, well according to this guy its not safe.


The Eight Most Dangerous Places in Metro Manila
“Is it safe?”  I bet you can recall the immortal line from that classic movie starring Dustin Hoffman in the paranoid thriller— Marathon Man.

     Well, it’s the very question every resident of Metro Manila asks himself whenever he goes out of the confines of his home for a walk, a jog, a run or a jog that turned into a run due to three mysterious men with bloodshot eyes following you in the wee hours of the morning with their arms tucked beneath their shirts like each was a sweater of sorts...  Their flip-flops---"flip-flopping"---erstwhile sounding off the alarm bells in your mind. (And they’re not even wearing shoes, for crying out loud!  How can you think they were just jogging, too?)  Na-ah...

     Yep, that’s how it is in Metro Manila, the proverbial land flowing with milk and honey of the country we all call home and have loved since birth.  As we all know (or not, well, many of us don’t) Metro Manila is made up of sixteen varied cities which include the cities of Manila, Marikina, Mandaluyong, Quezon, Pasig, Paranaque, Caloocan, Makati, Taguig, Las Pinas, Muntinlupa, Pasay, Pateros, Navotas, Malabon, Valenzuela and the Municipality of San Juan.  Yep, San Juan is still a municipality, much like Novaliches (half of which belongs to QC and the remaining half to Caloocan ) but that’s another story.

     With all of these cities come a huge number of residents all vying for a place under the freakin’ tropical-hot Manila sun, so it’s no wonder that chaos and bedlam lie in the midst of its cities’ underbellies.

     And let’s not forget the statistics!  We all love statistics, don’t we?  According to estimates, 97% of the total GDP in our beloved country is being managed by a mere 15% of the total Pinoy population! (Yep, you got that right! 1 and 5... 15!  Fifteen... f-i-f-t-e-e-n!  It’s 15% okay?!)  And guess where most of them live...  In Metro Manila, of course!

     So, I suppose if you don’t belong to that 15% and you live in Metro Manila, where do you think you belong?  Yep, that’s what I also thought.  Well, anyways, on with the show!

     Now that we’ve established a huge gap in terms of income generation between the residents of the metro, let’s now turn to what we’ve all been waiting for and what our title has been suggesting all along since you started reading this material.  For your reading pleasure, here are The Eight Most Dangerous Places in Metro Manila!  (Pretend it was Ryan Seacrest’s voice you heard.  Seriously…)

8   Mother Ignacia St. (near Timog Ave. ) tied with Project 6, Q.C.
     Number eight on our list are these two areas both in Quezon City which are notorious for thefts and break-ins.  Robberies and hold-ups occur on a monthly basis in Mother Ignacia St. (remember to not leave anything valuable in your car most especially if it’s not tinted), while break-ins by the dishonourable Akyat-bahay Gang dominate the nightscape of Project 6.

7 EDSA Underpass (Beneath Shaw Blvd.) tied with C5-Bicutan-Pateros Intersection
     Close at number 7 are two main thoroughfares regularly featured in the news.  The EDSA Underpass-Shaw Blvd. regularly dishes out motor-vehicle-related “accidents” due to drivers suddenly swerving in order to avoid road ruts and potholes while the C5-Bicutan-Pateros Intersection is regrettably known for being the place where people get run down on a regular basis.  A word of advice to the pedestrians in that area:  PLEASE USE THE OVER-PASS.

6 MRT3 and LRT1
     If you go to work somewhere in Ortigas, Makati or those places in between these business districts, then you know WTF I’m talking about.  Yep, it’s the unusually usual “grind” whenever you take LRT1 and the one, the only, MRT3!  How it should be the usual way of going to work is beyond comprehension!  “It’s just deplorable and utterly horrible!” as one friend of mine put it.  Going to and from work in that manner can leave you feeling like a piece of pork in a can of beans.  So not alone and yet so isolated from the rest of the bunch.  Better watch out though, you’re friendly neighborhood pickpocket is waiting in the wings, ready to pounce on you like vultures hungry for rancid meat… or beans.

     You don’t need statistics with this one.  Take it from yours truly… I take both these trains to and from work, unfortunately.

5 Commonwealth Avenue
     If you’re a resident of Fairview , Lagro or the faaaaaaar-side of Novaliches (Yep, it’s that far!) then you’re familiar with the goings on along the winding stretch of Commonwealth Avenue.  It’s manageable enough during daytime.  What, those freakin’ bus drivers with their uncourteous attitude and reckless style of driving bother you?  Don’t mind their swervings and sudden stops and starts, they’re just trying to make a living.  You have to get on the program and realize that they just can’t help it...  They’re high on gas fumes!  What the heck do they care about you and me?  For you to think they even care, well, deserves applause... and much thought.

     And then it gets dark.  Hello!  The party’s just started!  Watch out for pedestrians playing patintero with your auto once you get past the COA office all the way to the Commonwealth Market and LITEX area.  It begs repeating:  DEAR PEDESTRIANS:  PLEASE USE THE OVER-PASS.

     In its bid to stop the mayhem along the metro’s “killer highway”, your former President Macapagal-Arroyo and former MMDA Chairman Oscar Inocentes led the ribbon cutting and opening of four foot bridges along the widest highway in the country just last April.  Get this, it cost us taxpayers almost P63 M!  For four footbridges?  What in tarnation!  Those freakin’ footbridges better be worth every peso!

4 EDSA-Cubao-Aurora Blvd Intersection
     This area is what you would call the “pickpockets galore central” of Metro Manila.  Anything worth snatching---from wallets to bags to jewellery to watches to shoes to even slippers---and most of what’s worth grabbing will be snatched and grabbed from you.   I don’t have to say anything more.  Still...

     Just grab a copy of your favorite newspaper (better yet, a popular tabloid) and you’re sure to find a story or two about Cubao, albeit not a positive one.  Besides, what more proof do you need?  I’m betting an arm and a leg that you or a friend has already experienced Cubao in all its rawness and severity.  Hey, where’s my wallet? Nooo!

3 Agham Road in Quezon City
     This area is filled with pickpockets known to swoop down on the hapless students of the very prominent science school found along this road.  If you’re one of those students, better be careful while walking down this street.  If your kid is going to this school, better take precautions, before it’s too late.  Always remember, it’s better to be safe than sorry.

     By the way, if you are to visit the motorcyclephilippines.com forum section, you will see that even motorcycle drivers are wary of passing through this stretch of road.  Posts and feedbacks range from warnings of what to expect and avoid to the usual offerings of cautionary tales of the modus operandi of illegal settlers to unsuspecting motorists and passersby.

2 Quiapo
     The whole area of Quiapo is a place teeming with hoodlums and hooligans just waiting to pounce on you whether you’re in a jeepney, an fx or in your own car for that matter.  Just imagine walking along its sidewalks.  The whole stretch of Recto Ave. from Divisoria to Rizal Ave. all the way to the University Belt up to the dark corners of Legarda St. near the gates of a known university facing the Legarda/R.Magsaysay flyover is a veritable no man’s land as early as 7 o’clock in the evening.

     Meanwhile, the Quezon Bridge is also a black hole for anyone’s personal belongings once you meet up with a two-man scissor-knives team ready to either slash your bag or your neck depending on whether you turn out to be an easy victim or not.

     An article which appeared in the September 6, 2005 edition of The Philippine Star reported that during that time, unsolved killings in Quiapo reached dramatic proportions prompting residents of the area to call Quiapo a “no man’s land”.  Speaking of which, I haven’t gone to Quiapo for quite some time now.  Has it really been that long?  OMG!  I actually miss the place!

1 Navotas
     The street leading to the harbour is a dumping ground for dead bodies.  There’s a new “harvest” almost every two weeks in that area, or so they say.

     But is it all true or just the stuff of urban legends?  For although it’s a well know fact that Navotas  is notorious for being known as a depository of “salvage” victims, it appears nothing much has been said or done by the police or the local authorities for that matter.  You know what’s happening and yet it seems people don’t care anymore it’s not even in the news.

     Well, one did make it to the news because of its utter gruesomeness and the case has been controversial ever since.  June 2009 saw the recovery of (allegedly) Ruby Rose Barrameda’s concrete-covered remains inside a drum which was also encased within a steel box which was then again filled with another round of concrete for good measure.  A few days after, The Philippine Daily Inquirer came out with a story—Kin of 5 other victims come out—in which relatives of murder victims narrated how their own loved ones were found much like the same way as Barrameda’s.

     It makes you wonder how such a thing can even happen right in the heart of that city.  And to think we're the only Christian Nation in the whole of Asia.  Tsk-tsk to that.

     So unfortunately, there you have it---the nooks and crannies of the metro one and all should avoid be it night or be it day.  As much as possible, do stay away from these areas.  If it can’t be avoided, well, you’ve been warned.  As they say in Filipino---"Buntot mo, hila mo".

----------


## Latindancer

Thanks for reminding us. That was horrific.

----------


## fishlocker

Better to stay home and watch 'WAR IN THE PACIFIC'. Or "The Good, the bad and the Ugly."

----------


## liveinlos

When you read posts like this, you get the impression that all the dudes on here think they are all perfect angels and all asian girls pieces of s**t. The best advice is never give anyone any advice. Unless you are face to face, you have no idea about the other person. All the fear-mongers here probably should be the ones hiding under the bed. Asia is an adventure, Asian girls are an adventure, you win some you lose some.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> When you read posts like this, you get the impression that all the dudes on here think they are all perfect angels and all asian girls pieces of s**t. The best advice is never give anyone any advice. Unless you are face to face, you have no idea about the other person. All the fear-mongers here probably should be the ones hiding under the bed. Asia is an adventure, Asian girls are an adventure, you win some you lose some.


"All the dudes on here" is a bit of a generalization, don't you think? I, for one, have never been described as an angel, and have been very happily married to an Asian girl for 23 years.

Separate subject: You should change your 'location'. Your location and nik give the impression that you live in Thailand - I had no idea you lived in the Philippines. Where do you live? Maybe we're neighbors...

----------


## Ronin

Funkybunch, I somehow didn't see you earlier post where you replied to the comments so sorry about that.   From what you have said there it is doubtful you will have any problems although I still recommend reading 'Culture Shock' (will give some insight into Philippine culture which few bother to explore).  Nursing in The Philippines is US standard so she is a smart girl (possibly from a better off family).

----------


## Itchy

I've lived and worked in both Saudi Arabia and the Philippines.

If I had to choose between going back to either, I'd choose Saudi Arabia - Its safer, the foods better, there are fewer religious nuts about, the women are better looking and the Saudis don't look, walk and speak like a bunch of Telly Tubbies.

I think if I was told I could not choose between Saudi Arabia and the Philippines
, I'd beg to be sent to Pakistan, on the basis that there is an off chance I might find something I like about the place - where as I absolutely know what to expect from the Philippines - its a shit hole.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> If I had to choose between going back to either, I'd choose Saudi Arabia - Its safer, the foods better, there are fewer religious nuts about, the women are better looking


 really? i find that hard to believe, 





> where as I absolutely know what to expect from the Philippines - its a shit hole.


 awesome place as far as im concerned, whats the nightlife like in saudi then ?

----------


## Ronin

> , I'd beg to be sent to Pakistan, on the basis that there is an off chance I might find something I like about the place


You fancy being blown to kingdom come by some terrorist lunatic?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## GR3

> Hi all , 
> 
> Planning to make my first trip to the Philipines to the Iligan city area in the southern Philipines.  
> 
> I've met a girl online and plan to go visit her in a couple of weeks time.
> 
> However I've done a little research online and it looks like this area might be quite dangerous! 
> 
> My girl lives just outside Iligan City with her mum and she has found a place for me to stay, its like a gated apartment complex with rooms starting from 1600 Pesos.  How about getting around public transport wise, they have jeepneys? 
> ...


Based on my experience living and working in Islamic countries I would stay clear, it's not Islamiphobia when they really are trying to kill you. That's why I stay clear of Southern Thailand Muslim insurgents launch 50 attacks in Thailand's deep south - Telegraph

Terrorism is perhaps the biggest threat to tourist safety in the  Philippines and continues to be an increasing and ongoing problem.
 The whole of the far south is a no-go zone: The areas of Mindanao,  the Sulu Archipelago and the Zamboanga Peninsula are all considered  extremely dangerous and travelers are advised not to go there.  The  terrorist group Moro Islamic Liberation Front (MILF) has been blamed for  a numerous violent incidents, kidnapping, and frequent clashes with the  Filipino security forces.
 Spinoff terrorist groups, like the Abu Sayyaf Group and Jema’ah  Islamiyah, have broken away from MILF and are particularly dangerous.  They are responsible for bombings which have resulted in property  damage, injury and death. The more rural areas of the country, including  the island of Luzon to the north, should be avoided as they have seen  increased presence of the terrorist organization The New People’s Army  (NPA). 
 Over the past few years, terrorist acts involving explosive devices  in North Cotabato Province, Basilan, Isabela City, Jolo, Cotabato City,  Makati and the Zamboanga airport have collectively resulted in the  deaths of 41 people and severe injury to well over a hundred others.   Most of these bombings took place on public transportation, such as  buses, and in crowded locations like restaurants and cathedrals. 
 The unpredictability of terrorist acts makes them that much more  dangerous, so the best way to avoid becoming a victim is to steer clear  of the locations where they are more likely to occur. 

http://en.wikinews.org/wiki/Twin_bom...l_6,_injure_38

Also they are targeting more and more Chistmas festivities and Christmas shoppers with bombing, the advantage to them is a double edged attack at both tourism and Christmas shopping hurting business.

----------


## wasabi

> Originally Posted by Itchy
> 
> 
> , I'd beg to be sent to Pakistan, on the basis that there is an off chance I might find something I like about the place
> 
> 
> You fancy being blown to kingdom come by some terrorist lunatic?


That would be more exciting,go to Pakistan and report on here what it is like,would make an interesting thread.

----------


## rickschoppers

After working in Saudi Arabia for two years, I can tell you the women are not that good looking. I used to walk through the wards and the women did not have their national garb on and it was not a pretty sight.

The only pretty girls were the nurses that came from 21 different countries that worked at the hospital. Great parties and great times. You did have to stay in the enclosed compounds though.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^When I had the great misfortune to spend two years in Saudi, A Filipina nurse, commenting on a gaggle of wrapped-in-black Saudi women, said to me "Trust me on this, you don't want to see them unwrapped!"

----------


## Itchy

> After working in Saudi Arabia for two years, I can tell you the women are not that good looking. I used to walk through the wards and the women did not have their national garb on and it was not a pretty sight.
> 
> The only pretty girls were the nurses that came from 21 different countries that worked at the hospital. Great parties and great times. You did have to stay in the enclosed compounds though.


You were obviously working the ugly ward. 

Walking around Jeddah I'd frequently saw Saudi Women who were bloody stunners.

----------


## Itchy

> Originally Posted by Itchy
> 
> 
> , I'd beg to be sent to Pakistan, on the basis that there is an off chance I might find something I like about the place
> 
> 
> You fancy being blown to kingdom come by some terrorist lunatic?


I've not been to Pakistan - I have lived in the Philippines - which from my personal experience of living there I regard as perhaps the most dangerous place I've been. 

You get to hear about a bomb in a Pakistan, death by Machete, Knife, or Gun in the Philippines is common place stuff, not reported in the international press.

And its not like they don't have their religious nuts throwing bombs around either.

The whole place is a shit hole.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I've lived in Bangladesh, India and Sri Lanka, and during that seven years, frequently travelled to Pakistan. I also lived in Saudi for two tears. I have lived in the Philippines for 17 years. I can only conclude that Itchy simply had a bad experience here. Too bad.

----------


## Yasojack

Is that the women or the terrorists, the women are so fekking sensitive, they blow by the minute :Smile: 





> Originally Posted by Ronin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Itchy
> ...

----------


## Takeovers

> two tears


Freudian slip?

 :Smile:

----------


## Ronin

> I've not been to Pakistan - I have lived in the Philippines - which from my personal experience of living there I regard as perhaps the most dangerous place I've been.


Ok, so things happen but 'the most dangerous place you have been to?  Not a statement I hear from other expats including those living in the southern islands.




> You get to hear about a bomb in a Pakistan, death by Machete, Knife, or Gun in the Philippines is common place stuff,


Again things happen, Britain had it's share of terrorism and like any other country there is plenty here and elsewhere that never makes the press.




> The whole place is a shit hole.


Just your opinion  which you are entitled to, although my visits have be short I have read enough to know there is plenty of interest and beauty that I didn't get to see.  At the same time I realize there is a lot of appalling poverty and squalor along with a lot of annoying stupidity and other irritations but those are just things you have to put up with.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> two tears
> 
> 
> Freudian slip?


Funny. Good catch.

----------

